# What is your favorite Cichlid???????



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

What kind of Cichlid is your favorite?


I have two. Ngara Flametail and the Comprissicep


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh, this is such a hard question. I'm going to have to say the texas cichlid. It's not my all time favorite, but it'll do :-D I saw a full grown pair once, and they were so beautiful! Can't wait until mine gets that big!!


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

My old roomate had a rather large texas cichlid, probably 7"-8". When it colored up (during mating) it was absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

When you say compessiceps do you mean the hap or the Tanganikan cichlid?

My favorites got to be the chipokee, see my sig.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

My Lwanda's and Eureka's are favorite. Though i really really like some of those featherfins species from Lake Tang. just hard to come by one i have my eye on, think when i talked to a importer he said be like $50-60 per wild...


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Lyretails (neolamprologus brichardi) or the Tilapia buttekoferi


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> When you say compessiceps do you mean the hap or the Tanganikan cichlid?
> 
> My favorites got to be the chipokee, see my sig.



The Tang. species they are very similar to the Calvus, I just got some and they are awesome.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a_compressiceps.php

I also really like Eureka's, they are a very beautiful fish.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Man... All you people with africans...

I love my Uarus!

-Flynn


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

oscars,citrenellum,moonlight gourami,snakeskin gourami,and of course the tilapia


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

i hafta say oscars. i love em. they're adorable and have such a personality!


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

yeah oscars are hella adorable and they have really fat heads lol


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

No way I can pick! I like too many........


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Lisachromis said:


> No way I can pick! I like too many........


haha, then what are some of your favorites??


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Altolamprologus compressiceps are my favortite...I just got a baby! so cute! I also love Calvus' b/c they are almost identical.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oooh...tough one.

Paratilapia polleni is my favorite, I suppose, followed by "False Festae" (H. urophthalmus ) .


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I prefer the nice community blue ram


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Oooh...tough one.
> 
> Paratilapia polleni is my favorite, I suppose, followed by "False Festae" (H. urophthalmus ) .


Someone who likes the most aggressive cichlids ha? :lol:


----------



## ferrikins (Aug 10, 2005)

I once hated Cichlid, but think there great now, so many different kinds.

I have to say with my lymited exsperiance, kribs are my favorate.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> haha, then what are some of your favorites??


Well... where to start!?

I love featherfins, shelldwellers (specially L. stappersi {that's meleagris to those who haven't followed the name change yet}), discus, most Apistogrammas, both species of rams, Aulonacara sp., Electric yellows, brichardi, Julidochromis sp., Nannacara anomala, kribs, and a host of others I probably won't keep because they get too big.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I love my blue rams, but discus and fronts are close seconds.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> Lyretails (neolamprologus brichardi) or the Tilapia buttekoferi


One of my favs also, but I'd have to go with Apistogramma Borelli or Nijsseni


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Malawianpros Eureka or brichardi


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Dovii (male) cuz of the awsome blue coloring they get, blue dempseys, and Midas (all colors)


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

the only ones I have any experience with are oscars, jack dempseys and convicts. I know someone with keyholes and I really like those too.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

solar-ton said:


> moonlight gourami,snakeskin gourami


Those are cichlids?? I thought they were in the same family as bettas.

Fav. cichlid is hard. I have never kept any of them but they are all soo beautiful. I really like kribs, rams, and eurekas.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Georgia Peach said:


> the only ones I have any experience with are oscars, jack dempseys and convicts. I know someone with keyholes and I really like those too.


I absolutly love keyholes!!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> I absolutly love keyholes!!



thats what Im thinking of devoting my tank too - although I have always been a big fan of the more agressive type - dang, I just cant decide! :lol:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Haha, it's ok I know the feeling :-D


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

I like alot of different Mbuna, I keep alot of Afra types. Very colorful, but my current favorite is probably my Tropheops Chilumba Mphanga Red tops.

My favorite hap/pea**** would probably be the Protomalas Spilonotus Tanzania.


----------



## fishfreek4life (Sep 8, 2005)

*cichlid*

Definately going with my Oscars or my E. Blue Jacks. As for ones I have not had a lot of exp with, Blackbelts are very angry and cool, and Terrors can be pretty.


----------



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

It has to be Aequidens rivulatus (Green Terror), followed by the old favourite Astronotus ocellatus (Oscar), having said that I love all cichlids.

CICHLIDS RULE!!!!


----------



## carnivores (Oct 16, 2005)

*Jurupari*

I really enjoy watching them work the gravel.
Used to have one years ago, but looking for one tank my new tank (without much luck)


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi, is your shark cat an asian or a brakish type?


----------



## carnivores (Oct 16, 2005)

Not shure didn't get any info...
Bought from local store, they received from customer.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

That's a brakish fish, no wonder it's not eating, I'll take it back and switch it for somehting else if I was you.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

yeah they do like salt in the water!


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

my fav cichlid is the ram..i just love the colours on them..but its hard looking after them..ill put kribs at no2


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

i like rams, angels,kribs, talapia and those yellow color cichlid.. i like small ones


----------

